# πρέπει να περάσουμε από την κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

«Πρέπει να περάσουμε από την κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ», είπε προχτές ο κ. Χρυσοχοΐδης, δηλαδή να βρούμε με κάποιον τρόπο την εξιλέωσή μας, να αναβαπτιστούμε και να συγχωρεθούν οι αμαρτίες μας. Αν θυμάστε τα θρησκευτικά σας, ο Χριστός έστειλε έναν εκ γενετής τυφλό στη δεξαμενή, να πλυθεί για να ξαναβρεί το φως του. Και ο τυφλός, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αμαρτία δεν είχε, αλλά το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει πολλές να ξεπλύνει…

Στα αγγλικά η κολυμβήθρα του Σιλωάμ είναι _the pool of Siloam_, αλλά το *wash in the pool of Siloam* δεν έχει την καθημερινότητα της ελληνικής έκφρασης. Προς το παρόν, έχω, εναλλακτικά, μόνο το *We must expiate our sins* στο μυαλό μου. Αν σκεφτείτε κάτι άλλο...


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Προσθέτω και ΛΝΕΓ, που έχει και άλλο ρήμα στο παράδειγμα:

*κολυμβήθρα τού Σιλωάμ* οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί ως χώρος ή μέσο, για να πάψει κανείς να θεωρείται ένοχος (για κάτι που έχει κάνει): _δεν μπορεί το συνέδριο τού κόμματος να μετατρέπεται σε κολυμβήθρα τού Σιλωάμ για πρόσωπα που έβλαψαν στο παρελθόν την παράταξη μας._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2011)

Repentance (στη wiki) -- για ιδέες και διαφορετικές προοπτικές σε διάφορες θρησκείες.


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2011)

Κάτι αντίστοιχο στην ελληνική μυθολογία: η πηγή Κάναθος, κοντά στο Άργος, όπου η Ήρα λουζόταν κάθε χρόνο και ανανέωνε την ωραιότητά της, ανακτώντας συγχρόνως και την παρθενία της (ίσως και _την ωραιότητα της παρθενίας_ της!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2011)

Σκέφτηκα να γκουγκλίσω τη λέξη _κανάθειο_ (για να προτείνω το κανάθειο λουτρό σαν συνώνυμο του λίφτινγκ) κι ο Γκούγκλης επιμένει να με ρωτάει αν θέλω κανά θείο...


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν σκεφτείτε κάτι άλλο...



We have to pay our penance 
We have to do penance etc.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

There we go then


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Για καθημερινό πλύσιμο: wash away our sins.

Για κάτι πιο επίσημο: atone our sins.

Για τελετή εξαγνισμού σε άλλη παράδοση: sweat lodge (στεγνοκαθαριστήριο) εδώ κι εκεί. 


Δεν θα σχολιάσω, δεν θα σχολιάσω.


----------

